# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες > Χρώματος >  Καναρίνι μαύρο παστέλ κόκκινο μωσαικό (γκριζόφτερο κόκ. μωσ)

## xXx

και αυτά τα πουλιά επίσης μου αρέσουν πολύ για αυτό και φέτος πήρα το πρώτο μου ζευγάρι για να ξεκινήσω!το ζευγαράκι στις 5 φωτογραφίες μέσα στο κλουβάκι είναι το δικό μου!

----------


## fragos

να σου ζησουν ειναι πανεμορφα!!!

----------


## jk21

να σου ζησουν ,να τα χαιρεσαι και να τα φροντιζεις βασιλη!

*εσυ δεν εκανες αγορες...σηκωσες το μαγαζι και εφυγες μου φαινεται  :Big Grin:

----------


## xXx

όχι μαγαζί ρε...από εκτροφέα τα πήρα από Λάρισα!

----------

